# Terrible menstrual like cramps with period - Dr says IBS



## Cat1974 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiI have been diagnosed with IBS recently. I have also been having slight eratic periods due to have breastfed for a long time. However, over the last few cycles I have noticed left sided menstrual like pain with the onset of my period. I have been to see several Drs and they all just say it is IBS pain. It is sharp, tender to touch and hurts when I open my bowels, cough and even sometimes if I just move.It really feels like mentrual pain but only on the left side - which is what makes the Drs think it is IBS and not period pains. Does anyone else get this or should I really insist on further investigation. I have really pushed it with lots of GPs now and they are really starting to think I am crazy. I know IBS can get worse during your period but are the pains really similar?Thanks in advance for your helpCathryn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you talked to your OBGYN about it?It is very common for IBS to be worse with your period so it is not really a big stretch to think this could be IBS. Left sided sounds more colon than uterus, since the uterus is in the middle and the colon is on the sides.However new period pain should be run past your OBGYN rather than just shopping for a GP that will disagree with the other ones.All abdominal pain from every single thing in the abdomen that can cause pain is really similar. It would be lovely if the different organs had different pain types, but they all really feel pretty similar. Some things may be more likely to cause severe pain or in a specific location, but there really isn't anything that tells you it is this organ or that organ. There just isn't that many different ways for anything in the abdomen to hurt. Just like even in parts of the body with a lot more pain nerves you can't tell a break from a sprain from a dislocation until you look at the X-ray.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Cathryn, Being a bloke I definately cannot quote on being able to compare the two situations, but I, too, experience on my left hand side of my chest. I have often heard many women mention to us blokes about having to endure what they have to suffer with. I am so pleased to be in a possition to apprecite this should this be so.It seems a very strange thing to say, but having IBS has, perhaps, given me a better understanding of 'female problems'.Baz


----------



## cortex_toom (May 31, 2009)

hello i have also been diagnosed by ibs, i had a hospital urgency visit, i had ultrasounds of all abdomin, they tell me ultrasounds are safer than xray (because soundwaves instead of rays are used), i had a colonoscopy and Transvaginal ultrasound and a pap smear, a Ca125, gyn visit with pelvic exam and another transvaginal ultrasound, had other neuro tests, because i had tension muscle aches, i had emg, and a neuro exam too...have been tested for thyroid and stds, i think i did all the exams accept gastroscopy because the gi said i dont need it since i don't have problems with my stomach or digestion...just constipation and bloating..i have been put on cyprolax to ease my tension and my ibs symptoms......i find it very difficult to have a bowel movement , the pain is on the right and left side on the lower abdomen mainly they also feel like period pain and only releaved when i have a big bm , which is rare lately...bm relieves my bloating though.. i feel very unconfortable, i have been running to more than 20 doctors so that i will be given or done some operation to remove my symptoms but wherever i read ibs=-c is difficult to treat.. i used to have it mild but now the symptoms are more severe after a major stress emotional event that lasted more than almost a month...


----------

